# No idea what this is..



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

From Thailand, see the pics! 
Growing emersed with Java fern. So far i can only say it survives under water.

http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/unknown_plant.jpg
http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/unknown_plant2.jpg

Ideal habitat for leeches also..
http://www.kolumbus.fi/vuorela.antti/leeches.jpg

regards,
Antti


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Microsorum pteropus_ and a _Fissidens_ moss.


----------



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks! Looks like Fissidens, might be difficult to identify the species..?


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I would guess fissidens and Microsorum as well, but as to which sp I have no idea.


----------

